# New 2014 Classic or second hand Ebay?



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

What do you guys reckon then??

A New 2014 Classic for about £240 ish or second hand Ebay jobbie, roughly going for about £130 give or take at the minute?

Simon


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Depends on condition and age.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

When comparing new with secondhand, also consider the cost of accessories and upgrades. These are often provided with secondhand machines and if you have confidence in the seller, secondhand is a good option.

To the price of a new Classic, add the following (assuming you will be getting a proper grinder)

Unpressurised filter basket (£4-5)

Silvia steam wand (£10-20)

Bottomless portafilter (optional but worthwhile)

I've seen tampers, milk jugs, cups also thrown in with secondhand machines. The opv mod may also have been done.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Second hand from a reliable source.....from the man who bought a new one on Amazon Warehouse.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Depends on condition and age.


most of the ads just say 'Good Condition' however their Good condition might be very different from mine... so its very difficult to judge

what would be the main things to ask regarding a used one, there's one finishing in a couple of hours, its up to £86, It does say its 'well used but well cared for'


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Check where abouts in the country they are see if it's hard water. It always going to be a bit of a punt.

They do come up on here fairly regularly.

You could also look at Gaggiaservicemanual who sells referbed ones for approx £150.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Bought mine off the bay of fleas, 2003 model in near mint condition as it was kept at the owner's holiday home. Tons of extras with it as well..

If you decide to get one without a non-pressurised pf I might have one going spare.. I've also got 3 plastic tampers (though I have one in the throat of my grinder to stop dust etc. getting in). If you look and wait, bargains can be had


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Well I've just got one for the princely sum of £130.76.

It's coming from Scotland, which I checked on the water hardness map, and its soft water, so all good.

Chuffed and excited now....


----------

